# '01 Ford F350 transmission hesitates



## Mike_0511 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am an Infantryman in the US Army and I am currently deployed to Afghanistan. I just spoke with my wife back home in the States who took my 2001 Ford F350 in for an oil changed and she told the service folks that there seemed to be a slight hesitation in the transmission when accelerating on the highway, or going up a steep grade. The dealer called her and said that the truck needs a new transmission. They stated that there were two valves in the tranny and one might be bad, but they would not be sure until they took it apart. Has anyone had a similiar problem with their SuperDuty trucks or does this sound like a dealer trying to take advantage of my wife? The truck has about 75,000 miles on it and hasn't had any problems. It has never been used as a true work truck. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jpl112 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mike, I work at a Ford dealership in CT. We have an in house tranny repair tech who is the best I have ever worked with. Very rarely does he have to replace a complete transmission and when he does it is because there is so much internal damage that the cost to replace a complete unit is cheaper than to repair individual parts. Now the dealer that your wife brought the truck to may not have a transmission tech that can fully dedicate his time to just tranny work so that could be a reason they just offered to replace the whole unit because it would not tie up a tech for too much time. The dealership I work at is in West Haven and if your wife wants to bring it down to us I will have our transmission tech look at it. If she wants to call me, I am in the parts dept. and the phone # is 203-931-2808 and my name is Jeff. Goodluck over there and thank you for what you are doing.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mike, I have an 04 f-350 diesel. The truck has 15,000 miles on it. I just brought it in becuase the tranny was delayed. I had a bad selenoid valve. If not for warranty, the dealer told me it would have cost about $1200. I have the paperwork in my truck of exactly what the problem is. My point is, it could be that part that is causing the delay. I highly doubt that you need a whole new tranny if it was fine before you left. Unless the mrs, has been drag racing your 1 ton diesel.


----------



## redfieldal (Oct 20, 2006)

*Be Safe Mike*

First and foremost Mike, I want to thank you and your family for the sacrifices you are making for the USA and my family, I truely appreciate it everyday. Alright, now my 2 cents on your question: I have a 2000 F-350 with almost 78000 miles on it and have had NO hesitation transmission problems so far, so I would have to say that it sounds like they are just trying to tell the "female" anything for more money and that really pisses me off when I hear that stuff. I did have to replace my rear differential pan which almost rusted through the old cover. If you ever have to replace that, I highly recommend a company called MagHytec. It is such a sweet cover they make, heavy duty, double the oil capacity of the old pan, and it looks great too. Thanks again for all your sacrifices.
Sincerely,
Al in Albany, NY

2000 Ford F-350 Supercab longbed 4x4, V10
"It passes everything except a gas station"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

If it is a tranny issue and it needs to be replaced, don't let the dealer do it. Check out Brians Truck Shop.
http://www.brianstruckshop.com/.
He builds trannies that are unbreakable. Guys putting major HP/ TQ numbers through his trannies with no issue. He has been in major mags 4wheeler and 4 wheel & offroad.

If I had a Ford Superduty and my tranny blew, that is the guy that would be supplying my new one!


----------



## Mike_0511 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Thanks Jeff*

Jeff, thanks for all your assistance and help. It is difficult being so far away from home and unable to help your family. So for that reason I am truly thankful for the support you provided on the homefront. Thank you again and Happy Holidays!!! Mike from AFG


----------



## Mike_0511 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your responses. Mike


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Mike for all that you are doing for our country.
It is too difficult to diagnose over the internet without a test drive and a scanner. But I have had more than my fair share of trans issues and have had this trans apart on more than one occasion. The valves the dealer is talking about are completely accessible without removing the trans, just drop the pan and the valve bodies are all there. I agree with the one guy who said your dealer most likely does not have a trans tech. So they will just do a r/r of the whole trans and be done with it. Its not a big job to r/r a trans. The truck Gicon has in his sig does not have the same trans as your truck, his has a 5r110 and your truck has a 4r100. So his parts will be different. If you plan on doing any heavy towing, heavy plowing or hot rodding get a BTS trans. I have one, they are not cheap (about $4000 shipped to you and the core shipped back) but they are the best in the USA bar none. He has sent some of his trannies as far away as Australia. It is a wonderful piece of mind knowing you have the best money can buy, as opposed to low bidder type of work. Just for reference if you can't swing a BTS right now and want to go to a dealer or trans shop a new 4r100 runs about $2500 or so from Ford, but realize that is just a factory stock trans, nothing has been upgraded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mike, thank you for your service to our country. We do appreciate you and everything our military does for us. Stay safe.

What engine does your truck have? If it is a gasser it could just be a COPS going bad, had this on my Expy 5.4, I thought it was the tranny slipping too. IT's about a $400-500 repair. 

Even if it is a tranny, IMHO (no offense jpl) but don't have the dealer repair it. Find a decent tranny shop and let them do it. If you need help finding one, let us know, there's plenty of guys from CT on here and the Ford sites that can help you out. 

God Bless!


----------

